# Next project: Conversion!



## Smittiferous (Dec 29, 2015)

Found this half an hour ago on my street with "Free to good home" stuck to it. 





Instantly saw potential, so claimed it, as a very good lady friend will be getting her own Variegata soon and will need a home for it.

Going to test out some ideas for mounting easily removable vertical branches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 29, 2015)

Removed the shelf, added a bottom strip along the front, cut all ventilation holes in the sides and added braces on the back for something to fix the back wall to. All with bits I had in my off-cuts bin. 




Also for all you DIY-ers looking at cabinet conversions, highly recommend getting one of these:




Called a "cat's paw" (queue haters) I have literally never met a stubborn fixing or piece of timber this will not help remove. Thirty-five knicker at total tools for this one, and it's paid for itself a many a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trewin (Dec 29, 2015)

Cool, will be awesome to see it finished


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 29, 2015)

Looks great mate! Can't wait to see it done!


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 29, 2015)

When you said you'd found my snake enclosure, I was slightly confused and very surprised, but for you to have already completed this much work....

You're insane. Thank you. 

I'm rather looking forward to seeing the finished product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 31, 2015)

[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION], Looks like a good find, but do you think it is deep enough?.  ..................Ron


----------



## EdwardB (Dec 31, 2015)

Haha. Thank god im not the only one keeping screws/nails in an empty sp26 tin.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 1, 2016)

[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] Internal dimensions are 840 x 840 x 420. It's for an arboreal Python, so lack of significant depth/length is in my opinion easily made up for with height and width. It will also be a juvenile so won't need much in the way of room for a few years yet 
[MENTION=41620]EdwardB[/MENTION] I'm a hoarder, it's in my genes (should be able to tell from the state of my garage!) so any and all potential storage containers are always saved and used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking forward to the progress of the build 

I am assuming that this build will be a sliding glass configuration and so when the time comes I suggest that rather than getting the permanent and uncomfortable ground in finger grips, that you look at our wide range of Sliding Glass Finger Grips which you can see at - http://virides.com.au/shop/sliding-glass-finger-grips

You can pay securely by Paypal using any major credit card and you don't need a Paypal account to use it.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jan 4, 2016)

[MENTION=41800]Virides[/MENTION] yes, sliding glass, and yes, already bought a few sets from you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Jan 4, 2016)

[MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] Sorry didn't realise it was you, thanks anyways!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2016)

Spent the last couple of hours back on this project:










[MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] sanded it all back. Decision was made to leave the cabinet doors off, so underneath was left unsanded. 






Plywood back screwed on. 






Rear vent cut and test fitted, and all screw/nail holes filled.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Ahhh friendship! Looks great so far, bet the snake and the owner are looking forward to using it!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 6, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Ahhh friendship! Looks great so far, bet the snake and the owner are looking forward to using it!



Indeed I am!! 

About to gap the inside and sand all the filled nail holes. Then it's painting time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 6, 2016)

Looks great and i will be watching close as i am too about to start building my own enclosure (with running water and day night cycle) keep posting up !


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2016)

First coat of stain on exterior and black pond sealant on interior:









So almost done.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking better with every post, and I bet [MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] gets more excited with every post!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 7, 2016)

Second coat of stain finished. Will get some better shots tomorrow.


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 9, 2016)

Just curious Smitti, what are the 8 holes in the sides for? surely not for vents....that would be a bit of overkill and make it hard to get a decent gradient.  ...................Ron


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 9, 2016)

[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] yep, for vents. All eight 28mm vents still don't flow as much air as the 112x222 rectangular vent typically used as the exhaust vent so that will still limit total airflow. As the enclosure is timber it will retain quite a bit of heat also so I'd rather have more ventilation just in case. Besides, I can always block them up of need be, in between the two plastic vent covers.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Mar 10, 2016)

I like your thinking. Thats what I do too.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 11, 2016)

This is something (similar) i have stated working for my GTP. Taking my time with is as i want it to be a WOW!!! Feature in my lounge room.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 11, 2016)

Reptile enclosures should imo always be both functional and a feature.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 13, 2016)

Second coats of both stain and pond sealer completed. 

Pictures taken outside in the sunshine. 
















Now left with finishing touches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 13, 2016)

Once upon a time that was an ugly tv cabinet....


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 13, 2016)

How long do you let the pond sealer cure for? PS: It looks amazing mate!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 13, 2016)

Seven days I believe.


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, couple of gatorades too many. Posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 13, 2016)

Lol Smitti. If this is gatorade, how are you with whiskey? :lol:


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

What do they put in kid's drinks these days?:lol:


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 14, 2016)

Another amazing Smitti creation......... there you go that's your business name "Smitti's Creations".  ..............Ron


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 14, 2016)

Herpo said:


> Lol Smitti. If this is gatorade, how are you with whiskey? :lol:





BredliFreak said:


> What do they put in kid's drinks these days?:lol:



Just referencing [MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] 


Murph_BTK said:


> Aussie building beach i noticed the "gatorade" [emoji481][emoji106]


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 14, 2016)

Was supposed to say aussie building bench not beach, stupid tapatalk would let me edit it


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get black glass runners at all? 

Checked Bunnings and all they have are brown and white!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 20, 2016)

Average night time indoor photos but yeah, vents in, tracks in, glass in, just needs wiring, furnishing and the occupant!


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 23, 2016)

@smitti, mare first off that transformation was nothing short of frigging awesome. Can i ask where did you find the glass runners from and also the Vents? I am having issues tracking down some for my current project.. i shall upload some pictures and any advice pls let me know


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 23, 2016)

The start of my enclosure. I am happy with the start of it. Gotta bog up all the holes and prep the inside for a water proof sealant.. as it comes along i will post up see what you all think and maybe advice i could use 

***its standing on its side FYI


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 24, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Average night time indoor photos but yeah, vents in, tracks in, glass in, just needs wiring, furnishing and the occupant!



Hmmmm, i never thought of using the plastic tracks on the side as well, nicely done and food for thought on my conversion, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 24, 2016)

[MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] the plastic glass tracks and vents can both be had from Bunnings, Masters or a cabinet maker. The vents are basic cupboard vents, found in the ventilation section near the ducted heating/cooling bits. Tracks should be in cabinet hardware.
[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] I find it's quite handy for two reasons: hides any out-of-square glass (although new glazier solved this problem) or cabinetry, and also makes it harder for feeder insects to escape through tiny gaps. I keep finding escapees in my sock drawer, after they've started a family...

It does also look good, serving as a contrasting border to break up the dark stain.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks heaps smitti. I'll be headed there today


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 24, 2016)

[MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] For boring the round vents: 28mm spade bit. Start one side, go 1/2 to 2/3 the way through, then finish it from the other side else it explodes through and probably make a mess of the other side. Spade bits have a pilot tip that'll penetrate the whole way through so you'll easily see where you're drilling.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 24, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> [MENTION=42187]Murph_BTK[/MENTION] For boring the round vents: 28mm spade bit. Start one side, go 1/2 to 2/3 the way through, then finish it from the other side else it explodes through and probably make a mess of the other side. Spade bits have a pilot tip that'll penetrate the whole way through so you'll easily see where you're drilling.


Roger that mate! Thanks for letting me know. Picked up all the peices i needed at bunnings and i should put in a few hours over the easter break.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 26, 2016)

Double post, woops, but need advice. Smitti i have the vent peices i needed and bought 4 of them should i use 4 in a enclosure made from 19mm ply (glass frontage) the enclosure is 1200 x 500x500. For a GTP. i think 2 will be fine. Picture shows what they are, 27mm


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd use all four personally, you can always block two up internally in case they flow too much. Easier than finding with only two you have to add more later down the track...


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 28, 2016)

few more hours on it (not that it shows) applying the backgroud and waterfall features now..


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 2, 2016)

Some pictures of the enclosure, finished, furnished (almost) and leased by tenant (RSP, Winston). 

Before:






After:





















Will most likely be adding some vines (homemade) when we get around to making them and a second log hide will be installed tomorrow, at the top of the enclosure. Also need to find black wicker baskets for the bottom shelf. 

Really pleased with the result! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Apr 4, 2016)

Looking good, where did you get your plants from? I haven't been able to find anything nice for ages, I really like the green vine.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 4, 2016)

Snapped said:


> Looking good, where did you get your plants from? I haven't been able to find anything nice for ages, I really like the green vine.



You'll have to ask [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] where he purchased it from as I just recycled it from a bunch he had lying around!


----------



## Smittiferous (Apr 4, 2016)

[MENTION=34451]Snapped[/MENTION] I got it from my local pet shop, I can't remember the brand but most aquariums stock varieties of them. I'll try and find it again and let you know.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 5, 2016)

Cheers [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION], that'd be great, in the meantime, I'll trawl the online aquarium stores.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 5, 2016)

Ebay has alot of realistic fake plants! Ferns shrubs etc.. wont let me add a link


----------



## Snapped (Apr 6, 2016)

They do Murph, it's just theres so many to choose from, and what you think you're buying in the picture sometimes means you have to buy 10 of them to get the same look. It's so confusing on there lol


----------



## Murph_BTK (Apr 6, 2016)

Snapped said:


> They do Murph, it's just theres so many to choose from, and what you think you're buying in the picture sometimes means you have to buy 10 of them to get the same look. It's so confusing on there lol



hahaha that is true mate.. this is why i am going live.. and will purne the trees, ferns and creepers..


----------



## Snapped (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't envy you that job, I kill things in the garden, let alone in a viv. haha


----------



## thorny (Apr 11, 2016)

I love this thread! It has motivated me to start my own conversion project. I scored this unit for free and im keen to get started, I will be having a go at making my own backround with this one too. This is my first enclosure build as the occupant will be my first snake lol.


----------



## Snapped (Apr 30, 2016)

thorny said:


> I love this thread! It has motivated me to start my own conversion project. I scored this unit for free and im keen to get started, I will be having a go at making my own backround with this one too. This is my first enclosure build as the occupant will be my first snake lol.
> View attachment 317743



Good luck, it's great fun


----------



## Lanea (Apr 23, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Some pictures of the enclosure, finished, furnished (almost) and leased by tenant (RSP, Winston).
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Pretty bloody brilliant, thank you for sharing!! Will save this for future reference for sure!

Q: Did you ever end up putting a lock on?

I like the idea of a custom. Have kids! Need to ensure they can't open it


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 23, 2018)

Lanea said:


> Pretty bloody brilliant, thank you for sharing!! Will save this for future reference for sure!
> 
> Q: Did you ever end up putting a lock on?
> 
> I like the idea of a custom. Have kids! Need to ensure they can't open it


Yup, I think you can see it in one of the pictures. Just your bog standard enclosure lock. Most pet stores sell them fairly cheap. And thanks. He’s still in it and seems content.


----------

